# Mike Lardy Total Retriever Training



## freefall319

I just got my first retriever 2 weeks ago (female black lab), she is 10 weeks today. I was thinking about trying to start her on sit later this week. A member of another forum recomeded that i take a look at Mike Lardy's "Total Retriever Training" DVD set and using it to train her with. I currently have; "Water Dog", "Gun Dog" & "Duck Dog Basics" with Chris Akin & i was going to mix and match methods to train her to what i like best. But after reading up on his site i am curious.

My question is, would you recomend Mike Lardy's method over the others and why?

Have any of you trained your dog's using that method? 

Does it start you out on basic obedience as well?

Any feedback or advice would be appriciated.


----------



## Keith Stroyan

Starting off with "Gun dog" etc is OK for puppies, but ignore the timetable. Once your pup has lost its puppy teeth, you should find a more up-to-date training source.

Lardy's DVD is a very good way to begin, but may be hard to understand if you don't have some training experience.

Take a look at the old 2007 post by RTF's fearless leader:

http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums/showthread.php?t=12243&highlight=Total+Retriever+Training

through it's more recent parts in 2010. I haven't seen the new edition, but have followed the basic yard sequences from the old one with several pups. I had trained dogs before, but that was a revelation. I didn't find the preaching at the podium especially helpful, but the yard sequences are worth the price. His later Marking series was better-produced, so I expect the new DVDs to be quite good.

But here's the best advice I can offer:
Join retriever club and get in a training group (or groups) with some experienced folks.


----------



## freefall319

Thanks for the insight. 

I work nights, so getting into a group is tough because most of them take place when i am at work.

I dont have any training experience. But, i do have the time & am dedicated to training her the best i can and am open to any suggestions that anyone may have. Since Lardy's Instructions may be more for advanced trainers is there another method you recomend?


----------



## g_fiebelkorn

freefall319 said:


> Thanks for the insight.
> 
> I work nights, so getting into a group is tough because most of them take place when i am at work.
> 
> I dont have any training experience. But, i do have the time & am dedicated to training her the best i can and am open to any suggestions that anyone may have. Since Lardy's Instructions may be more for advanced trainers is there another method you recomend?


Rick Stawski has a 3 volume DVD training series -- "Fowl Dawgs" which is on special right now for $60. I have and you cannot beat the value. His site is at:

http://finelineretrievers.com/video.html

Bill Hillman has a DVD that is suppose to really good. I have ordered but not received yet.

Also as you progress, you might try Evan Graham's DVD. He has DVDs that cover in detail specific areas such as Force Fetch.

Good Luck,


George Fiebelkorn


----------



## freefall319

Thanks for the head's up. I'll check it out.


----------



## Leddyman

g_fiebelkorn said:


> Rick Stawski has a 3 volume DVD training series -- "Fowl Dawgs" which is on special right now for $60. I have and you cannot beat the value. His site is at:
> 
> http://finelineretrievers.com/video.html
> 
> Bill Hillman has a DVD that is suppose to really good. I have ordered but not received yet.
> 
> Also as you progress, you might try Evan Graham's DVD. He has DVDs that cover in detail specific areas such as Force Fetch.
> 
> Good Luck,
> 
> 
> George Fiebelkorn


You can't beat Stawski for a newer type trainer. Very thorough on the basics.


----------



## stevedunford

freefall319 said:


> My question is, would you recomend Mike Lardy's method over the others and why?
> 
> 
> Any feedback or advice would be appriciated.


I remember buying all the Lardy Videos and after the first 30-45min I didn't understand what he was talking about. Unless your interested in field trails I wouldn't get it


----------



## freefall319

I agree. After getting the DVD set i was a little disapointed in the fact that it is set up for HT and FT trainers, not a do-it-yourself guy. It starts off with force fetch. So unless your dog is already done with obedience you are S.O.L. 

Hopefully i can train my pup well enough to need his series.


----------



## laker

freefall319 said:


> I agree. After getting the DVD set i was a little disapointed in the fact that it is set up for HT and FT trainers, not a do-it-yourself guy. It starts off with force fetch. So unless your dog is already done with obedience you are S.O.L.
> 
> Hopefully i can train my pup well enough to need his series.


I think Evan Graham has a new dvd (Gun Dog Essentials) that is geared toward the average hunter. Not ht or ft'ers..

http://www.rushcreekpress.com/allproducts.html


----------



## Zman1001

I initially purchased Lardy program, but was very disappointed because I needed help with heel and other obedience stuff. Then, I upgraded to the Version #2 and was pleased at the updates and how he spent a long time on those obedience things, however, there still was a few things lacking.

SO, I purchased the basic Smartworks package that gives you obedience (great "here" session), smart fetch (2 dvds), swim by and basic handling. This is enough to get you on a good start and will take you a good year to get through it all with your pup.

I really like Evan's easy to listen to and learn style. It is very informative and also easy to understand. I tried doing Force fetch using the Lardy method, but never really got it down. After getting Evan's DVD, I went back and used his method, from the start. My pup is doing so much better now with fetch because I could understand each process.

I have not seen the other DVD's methods mentioned above, so I can not comment, but it appears they are highly regarded, so I may also have to check them out in the future as well. The one thing I have learned is that no one system can answer ALL of your questions, but each one will get most.

Good luck


----------



## dnf777

Jackie Mertens has a very complete, beginner-oriented DVD called "Sound Beginnings". It takes you through young puppy play-conditioning all the way to when more formal obedience and yard work begin. She really emphasizes the need for early training, but not too much...to lay the foundation for more advanced learning later on. I think its a good balanced early program.
When you start yard work and more formal obedience, Mike Lardy's second edition DVD I think is much more complete than the first, for beginners. Danny Farmers DVD is also good in this regard.


----------



## ripline

another vote for evan grahams smartwork series.


----------



## Chris Atkinson

TRT 2nd Edition is really great.

Shawn and Rick did a great job in Fowl Dawgs...that stuff runs in complete unison with the Lardy Volume 1 articles.

Chris


----------



## waterdogutah

If your going to just raise a duck dog there is nothing wrong with the "old" Waterdog book. If you don't get the basic obedience down none of the systems will work well for you. Keep the training fun for you and the dog and enjoy the hunt!


----------

